# SE Michigan--Legends of Arcanis



## cooneypete (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, all:

I am looking for players in Southeast Michigan interested in regular gaming in a rich game world, full of cool story and intrigue!

The system would be something pretty similar to 3rd edition D&D--a system called the Arcanis roleplaying game.

Arcanis the RPG: Fast Play - Free RPG Offering : Paradigm Concepts Online Store: Home of Arcanis, Caliphate Nights, and Witchhunter

What's Next? - The Unemployed Geek: Full Review of the Mechanics and “Crunch” of the Arcanis RPG from Paradigm Concepts.

I'm specifically organizing games of a living campaign called Legends of Arcanis, which you can also read about on the Arcanis website.

I'm willing to teach the system and have several GMs lined up, including me, but I need more players!

Please reply to this or contact me off-list if you're interested.

Thanks!

Pete C


----------



## Theaos Thermopoly (Sep 14, 2011)

You should check out "Our House Games" in monroe. there are alot of gamers there. Cherry pick your party, some of them are combat monkies and some are roleplayers. The store manager Erika can give you the lowdown on whos who


----------



## cooneypete (Sep 14, 2011)

I know Erika and Kris--I have known Kris for years and have gamed with them both. My issue is that Monroe is very far from most of the Detroit area.

I will almost certainly run some Arcanis at his place sometime, though.

Pete C


----------



## Theaos Thermopoly (Sep 14, 2011)

in that case, get in touch with her about the players that come down from taylor wyndote. best case, you get some of them to game up by you, worst case, you have someone to car pool with


----------



## cooneypete (Sep 14, 2011)

Fair enough. I haven't talked with them about this yet, though, but I'll keep your suggestion in mind.


----------

